# so upset, been in hospital all morning UPATED BK FROM SCAN



## chachadada

i had a dream about bleeding, woke up and went toilet and there was bright red blood,:cry: i couldn't believe my eyes, i wiped and more blood. Got into the bath and called my oh in tears he told me to call the hospital, they said go in to a and e, so upset a friend took me as we planned to go shopping today and waited a bit the got seen my a nice doctor who asked if i was still bleeding, i went toilet and there was no blood so i said it has stopped he said he won't do an internal if it has stopped,checked my bloods and urine and said they are fine, i told him i been through a mmc and again, he said the only way they will know if the baby is ok is by a scan nd told me the ultrasound dep will call me in next 3days with a date. I came home went toilet and i am bleeding again :cry:. it is light but i don't understand why i am bleeding! have not had sex since we found out i was pregnant and been doing nothing but taking it easy. Please can any1 help me feel better with any positive thoughts :hugs:


----------



## chocolate

Im so sorry your going through this .... can you maybe ring the scan department just to ask if they have had any cancellations and can squeeze you in?


----------



## littleblonde

What a horrible morning you have had. I bled at 8 weeks was bright red blood and lots. I went to a and e and had to wait 5 days for a scan. The only comfort i took was noing that is after 5 days my baby was ok then i new that she would be. I felt having a scan straignt away may show things ok but it maybe the start. In the 5 days that i waited i had more red blood pink blood and brown blood. I also cramped quite a lot. I really did think that was it for me. I had been spotting for 2 weeks before the big bleed and had been scanned and all was ok but i lost my 1st. When i went for the scan i went noing she would say all was over., i just couldnt see how having lost all that blood things would be ok. There was a girl in the room when i got there and we heard her screaming in the room. I went in and within 2 seconds i saw my bouncing baby. So hopefully you will get a similar outcome. sending you big hugs xx


----------



## aiimee12345

is it a lot of blood? i bled threw 6 pads in bout a hour last week.. they scanned me baby was fine but i didnt have fluid... but u could tell the fluid was coming out in the blood... but its back now... i had a massive clot last night went hospital again & they said all wasstil fine when they did a internal good luck if your worried i would try get a scan x


----------



## Mummy2Asher

i had a bleed on valentines day, for 2 days, no reason for it. i take it easy when im not working, but anyway they scanned me on valentines and beanie was fine and then i had my dating scan 3 days later and still was all fine.
big hugs 
xxxxxx


----------



## chachadada

thanks so much girls, i dont know what i'd do with out you ladies! the hospital just called me and said the earliest scan is next thursday and they will call me if they have any one cancel in between. she said if bleeding gets worse to go back to a and e, i am praying beany will stick and this is nothing but i am so anxious and scared i can not chill! xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

hun dont worry.. i was nervous b4 the bleed now i go toilet bout every 10min to check lol! ... hope your ok xxx


----------



## chachadada

aiimee12345; i was a compulsive knicker checker but started to be more positive last few weeks now i am checking every 10 mins again! i really just couldnt cope with loosing another baby, i am a anxious person anyways so cant help my self!:wacko:

:hugs: thanks babe


----------



## aiimee12345

im sure everything will be fine... but like they said if bleeding does get heavy go straight to a & e and im sure then they will have to scan you!! :D x


----------



## Kaylz--x

Take care of yourself love! :hugs: Im sure everything will be fine on thursday :) x x


----------



## cazza22

So sorry your experiencing this babe i know that worry all to well :-(. I hope n pray beany is just giving you a scare and being a little buggar lol  your gonna be fine i just know it hun take care n take it easy alright x x x x


----------



## chachadada

thanks caz, means a lot coming from u:hugs: i am hping for the best it has stopped today and i hope it stays that way and was just beanie trying to scare me 4real, was ment to go 02 to watch my friend perform a ive p.a tomorrow but oh says no i must stay in bed so gutted but hey what can i do xxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Take it really easy hon, am praying for you that all will be ok xxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thinking of you sweetheart. If you need me I'm here :hugs:


----------



## Hoolie

Take it easy and rest as much as you can. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything is okay.

Alex


----------



## chachadada

Mrs Doddy said:


> Take it really easy hon, am praying for you that all will be ok xxxxx

thanks so much huni, now the bleeding has stopped i feel a bit better and trying to b positive cause i want this so bad :hugs:


----------



## chachadada

Drazic<3 said:


> Thinking of you sweetheart. If you need me I'm here :hugs:

thanks hun, as i said trying to b positive although it is easier said than done after a loss i think the mind just goes into over drive..

don't know what i would do with out you ladies xxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

I know babes, I am out of my mind with worry most days. Have you got a doppler? It may help but then remember it's very normal not to hear the heartbeat until after 16 weeks or even longer :hugs:


----------



## lottie7

To save yourself the stress you should book yourself a private scan. You migth be able to getr one today.

xx


----------



## chachadada

Drazic<3 said:


> I know babes, I am out of my mind with worry most days. Have you got a doppler? It may help but then remember it's very normal not to hear the heartbeat until after 16 weeks or even longer :hugs:

no hun, i don't want to get 1 until i am 15 weeks, will drive me crazy not being able to find a heart beat. does yours work???:hugs:


----------



## chachadada

lottie7; thanks hun, i am ganna wait till thursday, my oh has managed to book the day off and cant take any more time off so just taking it ez and hoping for the best x


----------



## lottie7

Let us know how you get on. Wishing you all the luck in the world.
xx


----------



## chachadada

thanks so much, i got upset today, my so called b.friend texted me asking when i go bk to hos, i told her thursday, and her response was; if u have another mc i think you shouldn't try again, not being rude but sometimes ppl just don't know when to give up and it won't help but yeah hope it goes ok.'
WTF??? Upset me so much, 1; i didn't ask for advise and 2; how dare you tell me that and where is the pma? ahhhhh got so mad, sorry had to tell some1 xx


----------



## Carmello_01

chachadada said:


> thanks so much, i got upset today, my so called b.friend texted me asking when i go bk to hos, i told her thursday, and her response was; if u have another mc i think you shouldn't try again, not being rude but sometimes ppl just don't know when to give up and it won't help but yeah hope it goes ok.'
> WTF??? Upset me so much, 1; i didn't ask for advise and 2; how dare you tell me that and where is the pma? ahhhhh got so mad, sorry had to tell some1 xx

WHAAAAAT!?! I'm sorry that is disgusting. :hugs: 
Right at this moment, who does she think she is saying something like that? Even if she was the most experienced person in the world (which she clearly isn't but, whatever) there is a time and a place for opinions such as that.And if and when the time and place for such things comes up (can't really think when though...) a text message is NOT the right way to go about it. And where the hell is some simple positivity??? So rude.

Sorry, that is just shocking. You deserve better than that.


----------



## chachadada

Carmello_01 said:


> chachadada said:
> 
> 
> thanks so much, i got upset today, my so called b.friend texted me asking when i go bk to hos, i told her thursday, and her response was; if u have another mc i think you shouldn't try again, not being rude but sometimes ppl just don't know when to give up and it won't help but yeah hope it goes ok.'
> WTF??? Upset me so much, 1; i didn't ask for advise and 2; how dare you tell me that and where is the pma? ahhhhh got so mad, sorry had to tell some1 xx
> 
> WHAAAAAT!?! I'm sorry that is disgusting. :hugs:
> Right at this moment, who does she think she is saying something like that? Even if she was the most experienced person in the world (which she clearly isn't but, whatever) there is a time and a place for opinions such as that.And if and when the time and place for such things comes up (can't really think when though...) a text message is NOT the right way to go about it. And where the hell is some simple positivity??? So rude.
> 
> Sorry, that is just shocking. You deserve better than that.Click to expand...


thanks hun, it really made me go from trying to be positive to feeling like shit again, she has never had a mc, she has 2 beautiful little kids and has also had 2 abortions so i dont know how she thinks she can advise but more than anything the fact that i didn't even say anything about loosing this baby, i believe in it and have had the pain of 1 loss and didnt need reminding, i feel like she clearly thinks we shouldn't of ttc after my 1st loss but why and again who is she or any1 to tell someone when it is ok to try again? i will never forget our 1st and will always love my angel sorry to go on! thanks for your msg made me feel more sane :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lottie7

How are you feeling today Chachadada? Any more bleeding? I've still got my fingers crossed for you.

xx


----------



## chachadada

hey huni (lottie7) no it has stopped:thumbup: scan is tomorrow, it is all i can think about BUT i am trying to be positive even though it is bloody hard to keep the negative thoughts away with a so called friend chatting shit but what can i do :shrug: but ignore her. thanks for thinking of me huni, how are you?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## carrieanne

well hopefully everything is fine and you wont need to try again but what a thing to say good luck for tmorrow sweetie xx


----------



## mumof1+1

chachadada said:


> no hun, i don't want to get 1 until i am 15 weeks, will drive me crazy not being able to find a heart beat. does yours work???:hugs:

I've got one of those summer ones, i havent heard heartbeat yet with it and to be honest im a worrier so have stopped using it til later. They seem to have mixed responses. If you can do a try before you buy with one, or maybe just hire one??

I only registered yesterday so I have only just seen this thread, and just had to give you my love. Pregnancy is a scary time at best without it throwing this anyones way. I just wanted to say, you and beanie are in my thoughts for tomorrow, please let us know how you get on, my fingers are firmly crossed for the all clear and all to be okay. I hope it is.

As for your 'friend', ignore her, as you say, you didn't ask for her opinion, you do whatever is right for you hun, not anyone else. Anyway, there's nothing to say this pregnancy wont progress, shows what she knows, heartless if you ask me.

Anyway hun, wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, massive :hug:just for you. 

Good luck xxxx


----------



## Laura2919

Aww hun. Hoping they call soon with a date for the scan! I know women who have bled until 15 weeks or even more. Please try and keep upbeat hun. I know its hard. 

Hoping you get all good news xx


----------



## Laura2919

Sorry didnt see your post. Good luck for your scan xx


----------



## chachadada

mumof1+1 said:


> chachadada said:
> 
> 
> no hun, i don't want to get 1 until i am 15 weeks, will drive me crazy not being able to find a heart beat. does yours work???:hugs:
> 
> I've got one of those summer ones, i havent heard heartbeat yet with it and to be honest im a worrier so have stopped using it til later. They seem to have mixed responses. If you can do a try before you buy with one, or maybe just hire one??
> 
> I only registered yesterday so I have only just seen this thread, and just had to give you my love. Pregnancy is a scary time at best without it throwing this anyones way. I just wanted to say, you and beanie are in my thoughts for tomorrow, please let us know how you get on, my fingers are firmly crossed for the all clear and all to be okay. I hope it is.
> 
> As for your 'friend', ignore her, as you say, you didn't ask for her opinion, you do whatever is right for you hun, not anyone else. Anyway, there's nothing to say this pregnancy wont progress, shows what she knows, heartless if you ask me.
> 
> Anyway hun, wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, massive :hug:just for you.
> 
> Good luck xxxxClick to expand...



thanks hun, and welcome to bnb you will love it, the ladies on here are lovely and you seem to be too so will fit in just perfect :hugs: 
I have also heard mixed reviews on doppler's so if i get 1 will get a good 1 with great reviews and hope it bloddy works or maybe even hire like u said.

i will keep u updated and i am ganna add u :flower:

x


----------



## mumof1+1

Awww thanks hun, thats a very sweet thing to say. Have accepted your request :)

These seem ok? Maybe worth a shot

Code:
[url]https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PROFESSIONAL-FETAL-DOPPLER-RENTAL-HIRE-1-MONTH_W0QQitemZ350323355786QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Baby_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ?hash=item5190e6308a[/url]
 xxx


----------



## chachadada

mumof1+1; no prob hun, anytime u wanna chat just msg me.

Yay that is like the 1 i wanted to buy, i am ganna keep an eye on ebay but may just have to rent 1st to see if i like it xx


----------



## mumof1+1

Thanks chachadada, thats very kind of you :D. I love ebay, it's my 2nd home hehe. Those ones look okay, may have to invest in one myself just for that bit of extra reassurance, at MW on Fri and a bit dubious to say the least, im such a worrier hehe. 
Same goes to you too, if ever you need a chat :) xxx


----------



## chachadada

mumof1+1; hun i am the biggest worrier and sooo anxious it's not even funny.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mumof1+1

Just wanted to say good luck for today chachadada. My thoughts are with you. Let us know how you get on huni xxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck today darling, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## millwallrose4

I've only just read this, but wanted to wish you loads of luck for your scan today. As for the doppler, I have a MAS one bought on ebay and have heard the heartbeat from 11 weeks even though I'm carrying a lot of weight at the moment, so it might be worth getting just to try to ease your worry.


----------



## aiimee12345

good luck for today :D ... .x


----------



## chachadada

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Beanie if fine! Got seen fairly quickly, the woman was really nice and picked up baby straight away, at 1st i thought there was a problem but she said beanie was fine and then he started moving about, i put my hands behind my head and then the baby did it too was so cute, she gave me pic of beanie with hand on head as well as I hope u can see ? measured 12 weeks 5 days spot on..:happydance:

Thanks for all your support she also was talking to beanie through the screen and told him to stop scaring mummy :rofl:


:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







hands on head.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 14









buboo.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Smiler13

That is brilliant news! Sweet scan picks. Really glad it went well after all that worry (naughty beanie).


----------



## aiimee12345

awww glad everything went welll :D ... lovely piks :) xxx


----------



## mumof1+1

Really really happy for you huni, beautiful pics xxx


----------



## mimiproud

Awww lovely pics hun glad everything is ok xx


----------



## ellahstruts

glad everything is ok hun xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww, gorgeous. Chuffed for you! :)


----------



## chocolate

Ah its so nice to read about a happy outcome, and what a cute beanie lol


----------



## Saranna80

Congratulations - I'm really pleased for you! :0)


----------



## Iris

-


----------



## Mummy2Asher

so glad for you!! :) lovely pics xxx


----------



## cazza22

So happy for u babe  x x x x


----------



## chachadada

Girls i luv u all equally :hugs: thanks for your support right now i feel like this; :headspin::wohoo:\\:D/:flasher::loopy: 
big :hug: to all of you! It was great to see my naughty beanie, i just want time to pass cause i am a anxious girl and can not help it :shrug: but i am on :cloud9: and want to spread the luv! xxxx


----------



## mumof1+1

You have every reason to be on :cloud9: huni and we are all soooo happy that it is all ok afterall. I too am very anxious as you know and I have a MW appt tomorrow and tbh im dreading it but hopefully all will be ok for me too. Im so very happy to be able to share your joy of the day, I waited anxiously by my pc for your return and im glad it was a joyful one.

Im sure that, just like me, as time passes and bub gets bigger and more can be felt we will both relax a whole lot more, roll on that time, till then we have BNB :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## chachadada

mumof1+1 said:


> You have every reason to be on :cloud9: huni and we are all soooo happy that it is all ok afterall. I too am very anxious as you know and I have a MW appt tomorrow and tbh im dreading it but hopefully all will be ok for me too. Im so very happy to be able to share your joy of the day, I waited anxiously by my pc for your return and im glad it was a joyful one.
> 
> Im sure that, just like me, as time passes and bub gets bigger and more can be felt we will both relax a whole lot more, roll on that time, till then we have BNB :winkwink: xxxx

:hugs: so sweet! i am sure your mw appointment will be fine huni, oooh u will get to hear your bubas heart beat :happydance:! is your ticker correct? i don't have a mw appointment till after my 20week scan :shrug: is that normal? xxxx


----------



## Hoolie

That's great news. Really pleased for you.

Alex


----------



## Bingo

chachadada said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Beanie if fine! Got seen fairly quickly, the woman was really nice and picked up baby straight away, at 1st i thought there was a problem but she said beanie was fine and then he started moving about, i put my hands behind my head and then the baby did it too was so cute, she gave me pic of beanie with hand on head as well as I hope u can see ? measured 12 weeks 5 days spot on..:happydance:
> 
> Thanks for all your support she also was talking to beanie through the screen and told him to stop scaring mummy :rofl:
> 
> 
> :hugs:

:rofl: at bub putting hands behind head too. So so pleased everything went well for you. That is such great news and what fab scan pics. I didn't get one yesterday because when I remembered to ask I realised that they'd only printed one out which they kept with my notes. I'll get a couple in 10 days time at the 12 week scan for sure. So pleased for you. :happydance::hugs:


----------



## chachadada

hey bingo; yeah was really funny when beanie put hands behind head, the woman was like 'look at cheeky baby copy mummy' made us all laugh so much and the minute i moved my arm beanie stretched was so cute, she even managed to count all five fingers! was lovely, can't wait to see your pics when u have your next scan, not too long! xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

hi hun u ok? your meant to have a MW appointment every four weeks i think..wel i do.. but i just go down and see her more to hear heartbeat when i get worried... x


----------



## chachadada

she said my app is after my 1st scan and to go to my gp once a month to just check bloo pressure and that?


----------



## aiimee12345

wel when i c my midwife all she really does is my BP anyway ... and the heartbeat but i suppose the doctor could do that? & then u could just ring her if u have any questions? not that my midwife ever answers her phone anyway!! lol x


----------



## chachadada

yeah yeah that's what midwife said he will do so same i guess. kinda easier for me as well cause i can book appointments when i wanna go. :hugs:


----------



## aiimee12345

yea yea true... bet ur feeling relieved after your scan arent ya? i remember when i thought bump wernt going to be ok wel i think that quite a lot just recently but i was soooo happy when he/she was :D xx


----------



## chachadada

yeah hun, i am so anxious in general it aint even funny, i wish i was at ur stage! what do you think ur having? ru ganna find out at ur 20 week xx


----------



## aiimee12345

yea i wanted to today but baby wouldnt let us c lol!! i think its a girl.. im sure i saw 3 lines today but im not sure where they wer cus the woman scanning me kept moving it quickly then when she went to look legs was closed! ... gonna put a pik up in a bit but not very good cus bump kept moving lol! what do u think ur having? u gonna find out? x


----------



## reversal

Thats great news about the baby, hope the rest of your pregnancy is a happy healthy one


----------



## chachadada

well i got a feeling i am having a boy, my oh is convinced and so is my close friend, she so sure lol oh and my oh is convinced that is a willy i the scan pic, look i am pretty sure its the cord lol i actually want a surprise but oh is ganna find out so may changed my mind :) x


----------



## aiimee12345

hehe.. i can c what he means but yea prob the cord lol! if it is a willy im defo not having a boy cus u can never c that in mine lol! last time i had a scan bump was looking at me but in this one its nto so it looks so different!! and i thought i was having a boy at first when i was in hospital the other week the nurse said she thought it was a boy.. but i think its a girl now x


----------



## millwallrose4

Amazing pictures and fantastic news.


----------



## Carmello_01

That's wonderful! It's always worth getting checked out...


----------

